# Coogee/Clovelly after pelagics part 2 Saturday 2



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Saturday morning around 0530 at northern end of Coogee beach. The window of opportunity is limited, as the wind will pick up around 0900. Will try and get some squid tomorrow night and some slimies tomorrow am...IF ONLY THE WIND WOULD STOP :evil: 
Going for a troll as far as Bondi and then around Wedding Cake Island as kingies have been speared up to the 12kg mark by divers. Lots of movement and exercise. Get down early to the carpark, as saturday is usually busy.
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------

